# Sea bill 'should herald new era' ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7504109.stm

I fear that if the anti-commercial fishing element in the "green" parties get too much say this could be the death knell to the inshore fishing industry. They already want to make the Moray Firth and the Inner Hebrides "sanctuary" areas which will mean no fishing allowed. Once this is enshrined in law it will be the thin end of the wedge which , in the current extremely difficult fuel price period we are in , would put a lot of fishermen out of work leaving areas in the Highlands empty of work again.


----------



## pier (Apr 22, 2008)

the green parties wot to get life and let the fishermen to sea and fish


----------

